# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορές Καταστημάτων] >  >  Συρταριέρα μικροεξαρτημάτων Lidl

## kioan

Στα Lidl έχει συρταριέρες δύο τύπων, 17 και 33 συρταριών, με 9,99€.

275142_01_f.jpg275142_02_f.jpg

Από πλευράς ποιότητας φαίνονται καλές και από τιμή... είναι στο ένα τρίτο αυτής που είχα πάρει πριν κάποια χρόνια τις κλασικές κόκκινες πλαστικές από τα Praktiker.

----------


## spirakos

Εχω τις ιδιες απο λιντλ πανω απο 5 χρονια, ειναι πολυ καλες για ταξινομηση υλικων.
Το θεμα ειναι αντε ξεκινα σαφαρι λιντλ που τετοια ωρα θα εχει εξαφανιστει ο,τι γραφει 'προσφορα'.

----------


## navar

μια θετική και απο μένα σε αυτές τις συρταριέρες !

----------


## FreeEnergy

Αυτήν με τα 33 συρτάρια την ...πρόλαβα! Μια χαρά έως τέλεια μπορώ να πω είναι!

----------


## SeAfasia

έχω αγοράσει και τις δύο,τη μια μολις χθες,μια χαρά και καλή τιμη!!

----------


## agis68

και εγώ πήρα δύο (μιά απο κάθε σετ)

Πολύ καλές και μπόλικος χώρος

----------


## street

παρα πολυ καλα εχω 7 απ το δευτερο  , να  κοιταξτε και τα πλαστικα διατρητα για κρεμασμα ψιλο εργαλειων στον τοιχο   :Biggrin:

----------


## moutoulos

Πήγα σήμερα και πήρα 4x33 συρτάρια. Αρκετά καλές σαν συρταριέρες
(για την τιμή τους). Φανταστείτε στο *eBay* έχουν πολύ ακριβότερα ...
(χωρίς τα μεταφορικά).

Ο κατάλογος της εταιρείας (για την συγκεκριμένη σειρά) είναι *αυτός*.
Το μοντέλο που λέμε με τα 33 συρταράκια είναι το Allit Hobby 33.

Θα παραγγείλω (αν δεν βρώ άλλα απο Δευτέρα) άλλα 4 τεμάχια, και θα
φτιάξω κάτι τέτοιο ...

Καταγραφή.PNG

----------


## Nemmesis

20160721_204044.jpg20160721_204059.jpg20160721_204104.jpg

Τελικά θα μας κάνει νοικοκύρηδες το λιντλ.... είχα την κυρα Σταυρούλα από το καφενείο που μου μάζευε τα κουτιά από την φέτα πήρα και τις συρταριέρες τώρα...πρέπει να φτιάξω επιτέλους και το δεύτερο συρτάρι στην πάγκο (όπως είναι το μικρο με τις κόκκινες συρταριέρες) για να βάλω τις 4 μεγάλες...

----------


## agis68

θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, εγώ έχω καμιά δεκαριά κουτιά από παγωτό χύμα (από ζαχαροπλαστείο) τα μεγάλα κουτιά που έχουν στους καταψύκτες, και μου έδωσε και μια κοπέλα 22 κουτιά από παιδικές κρέμες + τις όποιες θήκες έχω μια χαρά!

----------


## nkarama

Ειχα πάει σε 2 καταστήματα αλλά δεν κατάφερα να τις βρω. Αν ξέρει κανένας που έχει ακόμα (αν) ας μας πει το κατάστημα...

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ειχα πάει σε 2 καταστήματα αλλά δεν κατάφερα να τις βρω. Αν ξέρει κανένας που έχει ακόμα (αν) ας μας πει το κατάστημα...



Μάνδρα αν σε πάει δρόμος σου....

----------


## haris_216

Μέχρι το Σάββατο είχε σίγουρα στο κατάστημα του Ν.Κόσμου (7-8 κομμάτια αν θυμάμαι καλά).
Αυτό με τα 17 συρτάρια μόνο

----------


## agis68

στο Περιστέρι εκει στη γέφυρα Ροσινιολ νομίζω θα βρεις γιατί κρατάνε πολλά πράγματα από περασμένες προσφορές

----------

